# Do pompano bite at night?



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Just wondering if I would do any good pompano fishing at night.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

probably not. pompano seem to be more of a visual feeder than anything else. You would probably slaughter the hardheads and maybe get some reds


----------

